# CKC rule changes--LONG, so only peek if you are interested!!



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> *no food or training aids will be permitted within 10 feet of the ring ENTRANCE
> *no training collars etc. in the VENUE


The first seems EEEKY to me (especially since most people do last minute warm ups and treat loading 5 feet from the entrance + I usually empty my pockets there). 

And no training collars? Meaning all dogs are shown on _regular_ collars. 

About novice A - does that mean the stand for exam was usually done ON LEASH?


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Megora said:


> The first seems EEEKY to me (especially since most people do last minute warm ups and treat loading 5 feet from the entrance + I usually empty my pockets there).
> 
> And no training collars? Meaning all dogs are shown on _regular_ collars.
> 
> About novice A - does that mean the stand for exam was usually done ON LEASH?



Yes, no treats within 10 feet of the ring entrance (so no giving them to pals to reward when you come out either!!) In some venues the logistics of that could be hard!

Training collars are pinch collars or easy leaders etc. something NOT approved for the ring, like regular buckle collars, choke collars or martingales.
And keep in mind that VENUE is the entire property where the trial is held. for example, if the Holiday inn was the venue for an outdoor trial and you were staying there, no pinch collar etc on the grounds, not just in the ring area!

In novice A and B the stand for exam is off leash. In Canada it has been done on leash with 6 foot lead. 

Hope that helps!
Liz


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Casey and Samson's Mom said:


> *judges must show/post heeling pattern 10 minutes before first exhibitor enters the ring
> 
> *a dog that has been excused for any reason may not compete in any further exercise for that class
> 
> ...


I don't know what the rules were before, but I really like these new ones!! I ecspecially like how they said "elbows tucked in"!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Stretchdrive said:


> I don't know what the rules were before, but I really like these new ones!! I ecspecially like how they said "elbows tucked in"!



All of the rules I posted were changes from what were the previous ones. I agree, that many were long overdue clarifications!


----------

